# Happy Gurpurab



## kds1980 (Jan 5, 2008)

A very happy gurpurab Prakash ,utsav of shri Guru gobind singh ji to all the the members and readers of Spn


----------



## singhbj (Jan 5, 2008)

*Guru Gobind Singh Sahib ji de prakash purab di beant vadhai hoveh ji*

Waheguru ji ka khalsa 
Waheguru ji ki fateh 

Birth of a Star 

A splendid Divine Light shone in the darkness of the night. Pir Bhikan Shah a Muslim mystic performed his prayers in that Easterly direction (instead of towards the West, contrary to his daily practice), and guided by this Divine Light, he travelled with a group of his followers until he reached Patna Sahib in Bihar. It was here that Gobind Rai was born to Mata Gujri in 1666. It is said that Pir Bhikan Shah approached the child and offered two bowls of milk and water, signifying both the great religions of Hinduism and Islam. The child smiled and placed his hands on both bowls. The Pir bowed in utter humility and reverence to the new Prophet of all humanity. 

Gobind Rai was born with a holy mission of which he tells us in his autobiography “Bachitar Natak” (Wonderous Drama). In it Guru Ji tells us how and for what purpose he was sent into this world by God. He states that before he came into this world , as a free spirit he was engaged in meditation in the seven peaked Hemkunt mountain. Having merged with God and having become One with the Unmanifest and the Infinite, God commanded him: 

“I have cherished thee as my Son, and created thee to establish a religion and restrain the world from senseless acts. I stood up, folded my hands, bowed my head and replied,‘Thy religion will prevail in all the world, when it has Thy support’.” 

Guru Ji describes the purpose of his coming to this world and why he emerged from the Supreme Reality in human form to carry out his Creator’s command : 

“For this purpose was I born, let all virtuous people understand. I was born to advance righteousness, to emancipate the good, and to destroy all evil-doers root and branch.” 

Source: http://www.sikhiwiki.org/index.php/Guru_Gobind_Singh

Waheguru ji ka khalsa 
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## Nadeem (Jan 5, 2008)

A Blessed, Happy and Prosperous Gurpurab Prakash to everyone on this auspicous occasion :-

Bravo to the soul of that person, who remembers the Lord through his mouth and reflects in his mind about the war of righteousness; who considers this body the war of righteousness; who considers this body as transient, ascends the boat of Lords` praise and ferries across the dreadful ocean of the world.



Chunkar az hama heelate dar guzasht, Halal ast burdan bshamshir dast

Awwal Allah noor upaya Kudrat ke sabh bande


Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji


----------



## singhrajpal (Jan 5, 2008)

*JUDH JITE INHI KE PARSAD INHI KE PASAD SU DAN KARE .AGG AUGH TARE INHI KE PARSAD INHI KI KIRPA FUN DHAM BHARE .INHI KE PARSAD SOBIDYA LAYI INHI KI KIRPA SAB SATR MARE .INHI KI KIRPA KE SAJE HUM HAI,NAHI MO SO GARIB KAROOR PARE.*


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jan 6, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

A very Happy Gurupurab to Respected Kds1980 ji and to  all SPN members

The following lines too depict very beautifully the glimpse of divine light Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji 

guru gobind singh ji said 

_“main hoon param purakh ko dasa dekhan aayo jagat tamasha” , _

_I am a servant of the Supreme Being; 
and have come to behold the wonderful drama of life."_
_(source:http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/essays-on-sikhism/693-poem-guru-gobind-singh-ji-yogi.html)_

Please forgive me

Gurvinder Kaur


----------



## KulwantK (Jan 8, 2008)

Sat Nam and Greetings to all-Happy Gurupurab to everyone!  May we all remember what Guru has given us, and be of Cherdi Kala!
Cheers,
KulwantK


----------

